# BABY THREAD!! It's a.......



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Doctor thinks he saw BOY PARTS!!! I had my 14 week ultrasound today. I thought it was still too soon to tell. But I guess my baby had his little legs spread wide open! At first I couldn't tell what I was looking at but then he showed me on the 4D ultrasound and yeah I could definitely see something growing down there! hehehe It made me giggle. He didn't want to say 100% because it's still early. But I go back in 2 weeks and we can take another peek then. But I showed my best friend who has 3 boys my picture and she said "yep thats a boy!" lol So we are very excited! The heartbeat was 150 bpm and everything still looks great!

He just said if we buy anything save the receipt just in case! But I've had a feeling the whole time it's a boy and I've had lots of "boy" dreams!

The little guy had his hand in front of his face so we couldn't get a good face shot, and he had his ankles crossed... awww!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

omg YAYYYYYYYYY
so exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i bet you're super happy!!!!!!!!!!
i dunno anything at all about ultra sounds lmao.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> omg YAYYYYYYYYY
> so exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i bet you're super happy!!!!!!!!!!
> i dunno anything at all about ultra sounds lmao.


Yeah I had to really stare at the "boy" picture. But I figured out it's taken from the bottom of the baby so pretty much looking up at his butt and between the legs.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Awesome!Congrats. Your lucky they do so many ultrasounds. I got 2 my second one she said she THINKS it's a girl...and i wont be able to have another unless there is complications...so i guess it's kind of a suprise.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

~StangChick~ said:


> Awesome!Congrats. Your lucky they do so many ultrasounds. I got 2 my second one she said she THINKS it's a girl...and i wont be able to have another unless there is complications...so i guess it's kind of a suprise.


Aww that sucks! I think I get an U/S everytime. My best friend did with her pregnancies and she went to the same office.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Congrats ~!!! ... babies are awesome


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Congrats ~!!! ... babies are awesome


Thank you. I am excited! I was hoping for a little girl, just so I could dress her up in pink stuff and do the "princess" thing! lol But little boys are so much fun too. I was a tom boy growing up, and I love cars and guy stuff too. So I think I'll do just fine with a boy. And we can play with hot wheels! lol


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations boys are fun!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah I have a lot of nephews! lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY It's a boy!!! congrats! I love the ultrasounds they can do today just amazing!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think it's awesome how high tech they are now! I remember seeing older ultrasound pics and not being able to make out anything! But these new ones are so cool.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

congrats on the little boy!!!!!!! I had my 20 week ultrasound and she says it's a girl for sure but her parts look simular to you boys parts now I"m scared to death lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

sw_df27 said:


> congrats on the little boy!!!!!!! I had my 20 week ultrasound and she says it's a girl for sure but her parts look simular to you boys parts now I"m scared to death lol


Interesting... I can't tell either! lol Better leave it up to the professionals! I heard as early as I am at 14 weeks it's harder to tell male from female but it can be done. But by 20 weeks its supposed to be more obvious.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Man when we got our ultrasound pictures I just looked at the doc and my wife like,,,,,Yall see what? It looked like and overhead radar shot!!!

CONGRATS on the BOY!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> Man when we got our ultrasound pictures I just looked at the doc and my wife like,,,,,Yall see what? It looked like and overhead radar shot!!!
> 
> CONGRATS on the BOY!!!


haha Yeah I know with the traditional ultrasounds its really hard. But with the more hightech 3D and 4D like the top pic I posted. It's way easier to see. But I have to have to doctor point stuff out. lol

And thanks!


----------

